# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  واجبات شهر  رمضان

## عاشق الزعيم الاحمر

*واجبات شهر رمضان 

واجباتنا في شهر رمضان
1- أن ندرك أن الله أراد أن يمتحن إيماننا به سبحانه، ليعلم الصادق في الصيام من غير الصادق، فالله هو المطلع على ما تكنه الضمائر. 
2- أن نصومه بنية فإنه لا أجر لمن صامه بلا نية. 
3- أن لا نقطع يومنا الطويل في النوم. 
4- أن نكثر فيه من قراءة القرآن الكريم. 
5- أن نجدد التوبة مع الخالق سبحانه وتعالى. 
6- أن لا نعمر لياليه بالسهر والسمر الذي لا فائدة منه. 
7- أن نكثر فيه من الدعاء والاستغفار والتضرع إلى الله سبحانه. 
8- أن نحافظ على الصلوات الخمس جماعة في بيوت الله تعالى. 
9- أن تصوم وتمسك جميع الجوارح عما حرم الله عز وجل. 
هذا- عباد الله- شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن، شهر القرب من الجنان والبعد عن النيران، فيا من ضيع عمره في غير الطاعة، يا من فرط في شهره، بل في دهره وأضاعه، يا من بضاعته التسويف والتفريط، وبئست البضاعة، يا من جعل خصمه القرآن وشهر رمضان، قل لي بربك كيف ترجو النجاة بمن جعلته خصمك وضدك، فرب صائم حظه من صيامه الجوع والعطش، ورب قائم حظه من قيامه السهر والتعب، فكل قيام لا ينهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر لا يزيد صاحبه إلا بعد، وكل صيام لا يصان عن الحرام لا يورث صاحبه إلا مقتاً ورداً. 
يا قوم.. أين نحن من قوم إذا سمعوا داعي الله أجابوا الدعوة، وإذا تليت عليهم آيات الله جلت قلوبهم حلوة، وإذا صاموا صامت منهم الألسن والأسماع والأبصار، أفما لنا فيهم أسوة؟ فتشكوا إلى الله أحوالنا، فرحماك ربنا أعمالنا، فلا إله إلا الله كم ضيعنا من أعمارنا، فكلما حسنت من الأقوال ساءت الأعمال، فأنت حسبنا وملاذنا. 
يا نفس فاز الصالحون بالتقي *** وأبصروا الحق وقلبي قد عمي
يا حسنهم والليل قد جنهم *** ونورهم يفوق نور الأنجم
ترنموا بالذكر في ليلهم *** فعيشهم قد طاب بالترنم
قلوبهم للذكر قد تفرغت *** دموعهم كاللؤلؤ منتظم
أسحارهم بهم لهم قد أشرقت *** وخلع الغفران خير القسم
ويحك ينافس ألا تيقظ *** ينفع قبل أن تزل قدمي
مضى الزمان في توان وهوى *** فاستدركي ما قد بقي واغتنمي

_ عن أبي إمامة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:

(اقرؤوا القران فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه).أخرجه مسلم.

5"][/SIZE][/gdwl]
                        	*

----------


## acba77

* جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------

